# might be dumb question



## thedutchmaster3 (Jan 2, 2007)

i know this might sound kind of dumb but why is germination necessary? for plants such as tomatos and other veggies n crap you just throw the seeds in the dirt and water them...do you have to germinate before planting or can you just plant seeds and hope for the best


----------



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED (Jan 2, 2007)

That is still germinating.


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Jan 2, 2007)

nice...short and to the point...i like that


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 4, 2007)

thedutchmaster3 said:
			
		

> i know this might sound kind of dumb but why is germination necessary? for plants such as tomatos and other veggies n crap you just throw the seeds in the dirt and water them...do you have to germinate before planting or can you just plant seeds and hope for the best


*Whats going on TDM3. No question is a dumb question my friend. The only reason why people germinate in paper towels, water and so on is to save time. For the most part when doing it this way your seeds should crack in 2 days. When just planting in soil you can expect it to take 4 days to a week in some cases longer. If i'm wrong someone please jump in.  *


----------



## longtimegrower (Jan 11, 2007)

Sounds exactly right TBG. I have also had great luck with ahot bed early. You build a small wooden box out at your grow spot fill it with good dirt and cover with clear plastick and seeds will pop in three days. Plants grow like crazy under the plastick. Just remove the plastick before the tops reach the plastick Slim


----------



## Wereclown (Feb 1, 2007)

despite better judgement, I put two of my 9 seeds in soil right away. Figured that experimenting is the best way to get to know the plants and grow a relationship with them. For a while, I almost thought I would lose them. But, of course, if being in soil would cause the seeds not to germinate, they probably couldn't survive in nature.


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 14, 2007)

that's as funny as birds falling out of nests......


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 14, 2007)

"if being in soil would cause the seeds not to germinate, they probably couldn't survive in nature."

I was trying for a comedic reply refferring to the "only the strong will survive" philosophy above.

Reminded me of birds being pushed out of a nest to fly for the first time.

If you have much higher odds of germination by other means than just sticking them in the ground, why take your chances????

Now that i'm reading some of my posts from last night....i am going to refrain from responding to threads when high.  Most of them dont make much sense!


----------



## Treebeard (Feb 16, 2007)

I would guess that germinating seeds before planting also allows you to see wether the seed is actually going to germinate, rather than putting it in soil and waiting for nothing.


----------

